# checking internal temperature of summer sausage.



## laylandd (Feb 27, 2014)

I am new to sausage making and am planning to make some venison summer sausage. All the recipes I find say cook until core temperature is at a certain degrees (all a little different). My question is how do you check the core temp without punching a hole in the casing, or is that the only way.


----------



## goliath (Feb 27, 2014)

START PUNCHING  :0)


----------



## laylandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Afraid that would be the answer. Just trying to see if there was some ingenious method to keep the hole real small.


----------



## goliath (Feb 28, 2014)

im quite new...

the only problem i have had so far is with pepperoni in the collagen casings. you must wait till they are done a bit before sticking the probe in. this way they dont tear.

as for the hole size, i think the size of the probe looks scarier than it is. with the Maverick all ya do is stick the probe in one and monitor it. no need to check every sausage, if you want to do that i recommend a thermo pen.

good luck and happy smokin


----------



## sb59 (Feb 28, 2014)

Poke your hole and use a probe therm. It gets a bit easier once you learn the hot spots of your particular smoker, as some sausages will be done before others. A few degrees diff between sausages is no big deal ( say some 165 others 167 ) but too much diff could be some too dry (some 167 others 180 ). This is why i watch for sales and use several probe thermometers.


----------

